# Cast acrylic



## Yotehntr (Jul 21, 2013)

Thought I'd show another call from the wood I got from Chris (Yinyang?) This is the Elm burl cast, (it's already sold.)



This call has a gold & green cast acrylic with Elm burl barrel and carry's a Buffalo horn bead. I've followed it up with one of my o-ring fitted Buffalo horn toneboards. Both pieces have my CA finish inside and out, buffed and polished to a very high gloss.

Edited to add Chris Yinyang has since ripped me off he's a thief don't buy from him!

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/7-21-13-001_zpsc200c765.jpg

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/7-21-13-002_zps56416b6a.jpg

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/7-21-13-003_zps953c07b6.jpg

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/7-21-13-004_zps478e95e2.jpg


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 21, 2013)

Beautiful call!!!  Mark


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2013)

That's a show piece. If I was a jewelry kind of guy I'd loop a gold rope through it and wear it around my neck.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 22, 2013)

Dang Brad, that is another Show Piece. Thank you for posting these. They look amazing.

Ohh yea, "Yin-Yang" is what I call the blanks. Something about bringing Evil (Resin) and Good (Wood) together in Harmony. Your calls accomplish that in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Yotehntr (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you guys! LOL I was just picking on you on the yin yang stuff Chris ;)


----------



## justturnin (Jul 22, 2013)

Yotehntr said:


> Thank you guys! LOL I was just picking on you on the yin yang stuff Chris ;)



You keep posting calls like this with my blanks you can pick all you want brother. Coming up w/ a name was/is hard because I am not so imaginative like that.


----------



## Yotehntr (Jul 22, 2013)

I think you did better than "Yotehntr Calls" LOL http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/doh2.gif I really wasn't planning on folks ever wanting one of 'em!


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 22, 2013)

Great looking call Brad, the Yin-Yang call blanks are great to work with, love my Pot Call blanks.

Roy


----------

